# His/Her Drive thru ATM instructions



## brandx (Sep 15, 2006)

Instructions for Drive Through ATM
==================================================  ====================

His and hers drive through ATM steps

HIS:


1. Pull up to ATM


2. Insert card


3. Enter PIN number and account


4. Take cash, card and receipt


        5. Drive away



HERS:


1. Pull up to ATM


2. Check makeup in rearview mirror


3. Shut off engine


4. Put keys in purse


5. Get out of car b/c you're too far from machine


6. Hunt for card in purse


7. Insert card


8. Hunt in purse for note with PIN number written on it


9. Enter PIN number


10. Study instructions for at least 2 minutes.


11. Hit "cancel"


12. Re-enter correct PIN number


13. Check balance


14. Look for envelope


15. Look in purse for pen


16. Make out deposit slip


17. Endorse checks


18. Make deposit


19. Study instructions


20. Make cash withdrawal


21. Get in car


22. Check makeup


23. Look for keys


24. Start car


25. Check makeup


26. Start pulling away


27. STOP


28. Back up to machine


29. Get out of car


30. Take card and receipt


31. Get back in car


32. Put card in wallet


33. Put receipt in checkbook


34. Enter deposits and withdrawals in checkbook


35. Clear area in purse for wallet and checkbook


36. Check makeup


37. Put car in gear, reverse, STOP! Look in rear view mirror.  
                      Whew, nobody back there, so check make up again.


38. Put car in drive


39. Drive away from machine


40. Travel 3 miles


41. Release parking brake


                42. Make mental note, tell husband car smells funny.


----------



## newtgadget (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn!!!!!
Sounds like you have been watching my wife!

LOL :D 

Newt


----------



## oillogger (Sep 29, 2006)

43.  Tell husband he needs to look at the car since it has a funny smell.


----------

